

Google Event Live Stream - xmpir
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZzS6BxHEns

======
bane
Amazing this isn't on the front page.

 __live update below __

New N7, 323 ppi screen, longer battery life, multi-user profiles, restricted
profiles, Android 4.3, OpenGL ES 3.0, DRM APIs, new Netflix, pretty nice
stuff. 1.8xCPU faster, 4x GPU speed, double RAM, front and rear camera, 4g LTE
(optional).

Updated google apps: drive (with tiled display), drive spreadsheets (with
online edit), new Chrome w/auto-translation, maps with fullscreen layout,
group videocalls in hangouts with screen sharing.

updated play with tablet app filtering and tablet focused categories, play
services (cloud save, multiplayer, leaderboard, etc.) update, google play
games app with google+ circles integration for matchmaking, some games
hilights showing some of the play services integration, new Prince of Persia.

Textbooks content category in play: search, hilighting, notes, bookmarks, etc.
Accessible via the web, iOS and Android with full syncing. Deal with 5 major
textbook publishers, purchase or rent (80% off for a 6 month rental).

16GB WI-FI ($229), 32GB WIFI ($269), 32GB 4g LTE ($3xx) Major carriers
supported for LTE.

(some other stuff I missed because of a phonecall)

Chromecast HDMI dongle (chrome OS based TV device), broadcast from your other
devices to play on TV, but not streamed device-to-device a la Apple tv but
pulled from "the cloud" to the Chromecast instead. You can select from
multiple TVs with multiple chromecast dongles. Your phone or tablet is
basically used as a really fancy remote control during playback (you can go do
other things while it's playing) with playlist queuing etc. Also control the
playback from your lockscreen. Also supports iOS and other devices (via chrome
browser). Support for youtube, google play music, movies & tv, netflix, and
more to come. Playback handoff between devices and sync.

Beta: project any chrome tab to your tv (other videos, photos, etc.)

googlcast SDK for developers to support

$35

